

Twitter replaces Rails front-end with Java server named Blender - jsavimbi
http://www.adam-bien.com/roller/abien/entry/ruby_on_rails_was_supposed

======
eclark
Not all of their servers are moving away from RoR. This is just their search
servers.

------
minalecs
no java love from HN. expected

